# unknown rc?



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

i have a old rc. I dont know if its a hobby rc or just one of those crappy target ones but its old. grandpa gave it to me and its very fast. If you want to see pics of it let me know here and give ur email and ill email em to you ( i cant seem to get them to work on this thread..):woohoo:


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

i cant seem to be able to put pics up either ill pm you my email and let me check it out


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

ygpm:thumbsup:


----------



## carcrazy699 (Dec 23, 2007)

you pm box is full could you send a pic to my email and i will post it up for you. [email protected]


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Post the photo to your My Photos album here on Hobbytalk. If you already have the ability to email the photos, you should be able to upload for everyone to see here.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ok car crazy ill send pics tonight and you can post em here thx man


----------



## Eastcider (Dec 1, 2007)

the pictures might have to be resied for posting on here ... also ..


----------



## carcrazy699 (Dec 23, 2007)

here are the pics


----------



## carcrazy699 (Dec 23, 2007)

sorry they are a little big but hey you can see it better lol


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

sweet ( sorry camra was working funny.... got blurried)


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Yikes*

That is an early to mid 80's Marui Big Bear.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

is that good or bad?


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Is there a body with it?


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

nope grandpa got it at a garage sale guy had tons of hobby stuff. ( this was about 4 years ago)


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

RC18MT , i would clean that bad fella up and ebay that thing. it would probally sell for more than it did new to a collector as long as it's mechanically sound.nice source of capital for your 18B project , eh?


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

David Butts said:


> That is an early to mid 80's Marui Big Bear.


I think Butts is right. That was my brother's first and last r/c car. It sure did wheelies pretty good.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Looky here*

Ah, The wonders of Google'ing something. Well ofcourse knowing the name helps. Here's the first listing that came up. Bingo, We have a winner!

http://www.mirage-performance.com/RCcars/BigBear/index.html 

I was in the Hobby business back then and I sold many of these things. Seems like I worked on more than I sold. Is that possible?


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

IT LOOKS VERY SIMILAR TO THAT! ill put it in the sell and trade sections on here first


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

give it a good cleaning and take some better pics and you get better results.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ah ok ill clean it up and take new pics. then ill tell them to pm with their emails for pics.


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

wow what the hell is that ive never seen one of thoses thats kind of cool but yeah just put it on ebay im sure youll get a pretty good buck from a collector:thumbsup:


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

well ya it wont bee to much tho the resistor popped and i have a newer one. and its kinda in bad condition. If they get a new chassis then it would even have a bumper. im askin 250 for it right now on this site. Ebay is last resort.


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

what is a resistor ive never heard of them dose it have to do with the electronics:freak:


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

yea the original were springs that got really hot and they popped last year.


----------



## Andy8494 (Mar 26, 2008)

*Pics*

Yeah I Would love to see those pics my email is [email protected]


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

maybe you have a buyer


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ygpm andy


----------

